# Question about JA



## lindae1 (5 Mar 2009)

Hi there,
firstly, can anyone tell me how the switch from JB to JA works ? For example, when my JB entitlement expires how am i notified ? When should i approach the CWO regarding JA ?
Another question regarding the means testing, i have savings of €40k but my mortgage is €100k. Should i pay €20k off my mortgage so that my savings is less than €20k for the means testing ? I am a bit afraid of paying a lump off my mortgage because i feel that i may need those savings further down the line if i continue to struggle to find work.
Advice appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (5 Mar 2009)

The local office should begin to process your JA claim before your JB expires so that there's no gap between claims. There should be no need for you to go to the CWO.

Bear in mind that if you do have to go to the CWO for a payment pending JA, the assessment of savings is different - all savings over €5000 are assessed, not €20000.

For JA, €40 000 savings would mean a reduction of €30 per week in your payment. If you paid €20 000 off your mortgage, would it reduce your mortgage repayment by more than €30 per week?


----------



## lindae1 (6 Mar 2009)

thanks gipimann. Can you tell me how the means testing is conducted - will i have to go in and see someone ?


----------



## Welfarite (6 Mar 2009)

lindae1 said:


> thanks gipimann. Can you tell me how the means testing is conducted - will i have to go in and see someone ?


 

Ther means test can be done two ways:

1. By desk interview. 
2. By home visit.

In 70% of cases, desk interview is the way it's done. Most JB to JA cases are done this way too.


----------



## bluebell (9 Mar 2009)

Can someone please confirm that the level of savings permitted is 5000 euro .  the website figures gives 20k before a deduction is made.  Thank you.


----------



## gipimann (9 Mar 2009)

The disregard for savings varies from scheme to scheme. For example, for JA it is 20000 euro, for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (basic payments and supplements) it is 5000 euro.


----------



## bluebell (9 Mar 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## lindae1 (28 Apr 2009)

Hi there,
another question about the means testing process. When you go for interview do you have to bring latest bank statements etc to evidence how much cash savings you may have ?
I will certainly declare any savings that I have but what is to stop a person under-declaring ?
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2009)

Usually, alarm bells ring when a person says they don't have a bank account or there are gaps in accounts. They can ask for access to all banks to check if you have accounts. The statements show the activity of accounts, money in, money out, giving an idea what's happening. A person will be asked to account for large withdrawals etc. It's hard to hide money these days.


----------



## lindae1 (5 May 2009)

thanks welfarite.
Just one further question, I received a backdated lumpsum of around €9k DCA for my autistic son last year. That amount is still in my bank a/c (i was planning to set up a separate bank a/c for his DCA payments but just haven't got around to it yet). My understanding is that this would not be taken into consideration in the JA means test because it is DCA. Am I correct in that understanding ?
Thanks once again.


----------



## Welfarite (7 May 2009)

Not sure if this is the total capital you have? If so, it's under the 20k limit as is not assessed. Certainly, the reason you got it is not relevant though.


----------



## lindae1 (8 May 2009)

Hi welfarite,
no this amount would bring me above a total €40k in savings so does have a relevance for means testing purposes. I understood that DCA receipts were not considered income/savings for JA means testing ? Can you advise/confirm ?
Thanks.


----------



## Welfarite (8 May 2009)

lindae1 said:


> I understood that DCA receipts were not considered income/savings for JA means testing ? Can you advise/confirm ?
> Thanks.


 
Never heard of that. AFAIK, capital is capital for JA purposes. The only assets disregard is your own home.


----------



## summer00 (8 May 2009)

Do you know the means test on a partners income works?


----------



## Welfarite (12 May 2009)

summer00 said:


> Do you know the means test on a partners income works?


 

The menas test is on joint income, capital, etc, then the assessed means are halved. different rules apply for getting paid a Qualified Asdult Allowancve, if that's what you mean. check the Keypost at top of forum for links, etc.. to more details.


----------



## Jesso2 (18 May 2009)

Hi guys, I'm about to apply for JA, I realise each case is different but just wondering does anyone know if I'm entitled to anything... ?Partner working full time, brings home 600e, we have 3 children and no other income. Thanks.


----------



## Bronte (19 May 2009)

gipimann said:


> The disregard for savings varies from scheme to scheme. For example, for JA it is 20000 euro, for Supplementary Welfare Allowance (basic payments and supplements) it is 5000 euro.


 
What is supplementary welfare allowance i.e who is paid this and why is the disregard different.

Also what is DCA receipts (payment for autistic child) further on in this thread.


----------

